# Reading > Poems, Poets, and Poetry >  W.h auden lullaby analysis poetic devices

## crunchie___x

Need help urgenttttttt :|
Hi there just to say im new to this :P decided to post here for hopefully a quick reply(it's for Monday actually xD) as its for AS/A LEVEL English Literature coursework. Looked everywhere for analysis' of this poem by Auden but no luck, just found his other well known poems which I'm doing also(Funeral Blues, Refugee Blues). Just wondering if anyone has already done the poem Lullaby in Eng Lit?

The question is: I would like to know a full detailed(if possible)analysis of W.H Auden's poem Lullaby, including poetic devices used such as metaphors, onomatopoeia, alliteration, assonance, siblance, emotive language, imagery used etc, general meaning, textual analysis, content, structure & form. Anything you know & understand about this poem basically. Along the lines of homosexual love, the types of language that is used, grief, loss & most importantly Auden's personal STRUGGLE FOR IDENTITY.

P.S any links to websites are also welcome 

Thanks in advance,
Regards

----------


## JBI

http://famouspoetsandpoems.com/poets...en/poems/10111

Good luck on your analysis, unfortunately I have already passed high school, and have no wish to repeat it for someone else.

Maybe you should scan it for yourself, before asking someone, on a discussion board, to analyze in "full" a poem assigned to _you_ by _your_ teacher.

----------


## crunchie___x

I'll be polite about this.Thanks for your reply..I guess. I've already scoured the internet to find the actual poem just typed up, which is not what I need. So the link just sent isn't useful at all. As it states on the the title ANALYSIS. I have tried scanning through the poem myself, I just foolishly thought this forum would remotely help, maybe I'm wrong.. The teacher that set this, I won't go into detail but she doesn't actually teach us ANYTHING, so literally I'm teaching myself an English Lit course. I certainly don't need a Candian a*sehole passing judgement

----------


## JBI

http://www.amazon.com/Cambridge-Comp...237047&sr=8-10

Does she not teach you about research? I'm sure there are other places to look for scholarship than *gasp!* the internet. Either way, if she wanted my opinion, she would have assigned the poem to me.

As for the poem being useless, well perhaps your English teacher doesn't teach well, or you don't listen at any rate, as 




> Looked everywhere for this poem by Auden but no luck, just found his other well known poems which I'm doing also(Funeral Blues, Refugee Blues).


doesn't seem to mention anything about analysis, and seems to apply, given the "looked everywhere for this poem" that you were searching for the poem. So please, feel free to not yell at me when I don't give you your homework done for you on a silver platter.

The point is though, if you were having difficulty with poetry, and needed some advice, that is one thing. However, you flat out came here asking for us to do your work, your "English literature coursework", and got mad at me when I pointed out that it was your work, and your teacher was looking for your opinion.

You even used offensive language, which, if you had read the agreement and forum rules when you signed up, would have known is against the forum rules. I'll take the intended ethinic slur of "Candian" to be a compliment, though yes, I think you need to pass judgment on yourself, I merely helped you by providing what, according to my reading of your post, I thought you were looking for.

Thank you for being mature, this Candian ***hole is done here.

----------


## Pecksie

"So please, feel free to not yell at me when I don't give you your homework done for you on a silver platter".


You made me laugh.  :FRlol:

----------


## dafydd manton

Pecksie, so sorry if I offended you on another thread. No offence intended, I was merely being a shade flippant. Incidentally, English is not my first language either. Hope there are is no bitter after-taste. Also, having seen this particular thread, I admit you have a point. Sorry!

----------

